# GIANT TCR with high spec (size ML or L)



## DSK (6 Oct 2019)

I'm after a Giant TCR with a high specification so TCR advanced 1 or higher (or one that's been upgraded).

Models years between 2010-2015 I think, in ideally white/black, or grey/white, red/white. I will consider blue/white colours as these seem more common.

Must be well looked after, in good order mechanically and frame wise as well as clean. If it has the Giant computer sensor its a bonus.

Size : M/L or L

PM me with details.


----------



## Dawid_owl (16 Oct 2019)

Would you consider Canyon aeroad electric frameset kit in size L?


----------



## DSK (17 Oct 2019)

Dawid - I would consider similar to a Giant TCR. Link or PM some pictures and price please.


----------



## Dawid_owl (17 Oct 2019)

Sure DSK. 
Drop me PM and I can share my phone number there. We can take it from there and I can get you all details about the frameset


----------

